

Ask HN: How to identify game developers? - andrewheins

A friend and I have been discussing our favourite video games and the topic of developers came up.<p>Is there an easy way to find out who the developers (as individuals and as a studio) were for a given game?
======
zach
The best way is to see the transcribed credits on MobyGames:

<http://www.mobygames.com/>

IGN is generally good but not totally reliable if you just want to identify
the studio that developed the game. As a bonus, their pages for a particular
studio will contain news about upcoming games, which is often the hardest to
come by.

